# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Espectaculos de hipnosis en Valencia este fin de!

## Jeff

Viernes 20 en la sala Girasol, mas info y preguntas a https://www.facebook.com/pages/SALA-...07738199306354

Sábado 21 en Coffee Club, más info y preguntas a Bienvenid@s a Coffee Club - Valencia en C/ Marina Alta, 3 (Detras de Media Markt - Valencia)

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

